# 2 Fragen wegen Router und VPN port



## Blame (26. April 2004)

Hi, also ich hab den Auftrag bekommen in der Firma nen VPN Server zu installieren das man mit dem Laptop von überall aus auf die Freigaben zugreifen kann.
Also das VPN einzurichten (auf dem Win2000Server) werd ich noch hinbekommen, gibt ja genug tutorials. So nun meine Frage:
Wir haben hier einen ganz normalen DSL-Router von D-Link.  das mit dem überhaupt? Wenn ja, welchen port muss ich freigeben damit der vpn client zum server connecten kann? 
Hab gehört man muss auch NAT aktivieren

schonmal Danke für eure Hilfe

Blame!


----------



## gothic ghost (26. April 2004)

hi,
um VPN zu installieren steht hier alles 
Den D-Link Router kenne ich nicht, aber um die Freigabe/Weiterleitung
von Ports kommst du nicht herum.

VPN-PPTP = Port 1723 für TCP
VPN-L2TP = Port 1701 für  UDP


----------



## Blame (26. April 2004)

Danke, das hilft mir echt weiter!


----------



## Blame (1. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab doch noch ein Prob mit dem VPN...
Also wenn ich unter Verwaltung-->Routing und RAS-->Server-->Eigenschaften dei RAS-Server ein Häckchen reinmache kommt jedesmal:  "Beim starten des Dienstes Routing und RAS auf SERVER ist ein Fehler aufgetreten"

Weiß villeicht jemand woran das liegen kann


----------



## gothic ghost (1. Mai 2004)

hi,
Verwaltung -> Dienste -> Routing und Ras -> Eigenschaften ->
Abhängigkeiten.
Wenn was faul ist wird es meistens da angezeigt, evtl. mußt du
noch etwas Nachinstallieren oder einen Dienst aktivieren.
Fehler und Hinweise findest du auch unter 
Verwaltung -> Ereignisanzeige.


----------



## Blame (2. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab mir die Fehlermeldungen angeschaut... werd daraus aber nicht schlau:

1. Fehler:
Quelle: Rasman
"Die RAS-Verbindungsverwaltung konnte nicht gestartet werden, da keine Puffer erstellt werden konnten. Starten Sie Ihren Computer neu. Zugriff verweigert"

aber neustarten bringt auch nix....

2. Fehler:
Quelle: Service Control
"Der Dienst "RAS-Verbindungsverwaltung" wurde mit folgendem Fehler beendet: Zugriff verweigert!"

3. Fehler:
Quelle: Service Control
"Der Diensr "Routing und RAS" wurde mit folgendem dienstspeziefischem Fehler beendet 711."

?


----------



## Maximodo (12. Mai 2004)

Profil ohne volle Rechte?


----------

